# DJ Software



## Bismark (16. September 2010)

Hi, leute,
ich hatte den VirtualDJ ausprobiert, der an sich nicht schlecht ist. Was mir aber nicht so sehr gefallen hat ist, dass man einige wenige effecte zur verfügung hat.
Daher wollte ich fragen, gibt es andere bessere (profesionalle ) DJ programme sind und auch vllt. besser zu bedienen sind?

MfG Bismark


----------



## Develope_PC (22. Oktober 2010)

*Traktor pro*

*GO PRO*


> TRAKTOR PRO ist der neue Maßstab für digitales DJing. Mixen Sie Ihre Tracks über vier Playback-Decks und den internen High-End-Mixer oder externe Hardware, und nutzen Sie die beste DJ-Effekt-Suite aller Zeiten. TRAKTOR PRO setzt den neuen Standard für Leistungsfähigkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und Vielseitigkeit im DJing. Basierend auf jahrelanger Evolution im Bereich der Software-Entwicklung, wurde TRAKTOR PRO speziell auf die Bedürfnisse von professionellen DJs zugeschnitten. Mit vier Decks, effizientem Workflow, einer extrem vielseitigen Effekt-Sektion, Unterstützung für alle relevanten MIDI-Controller und herausragender Klangqualität definiert TRAKTOR PRO die Möglichkeiten des DJing auf neue Weise.
> 
> Alle DJ- & Remix-Produkte...



*DER TRAKTOR-EFFEKT*


> Jedes der vier Decks bietet EQs und Filter auf Basis des beliebten Allen & Heath™ Xone: 92™, für volle Kontrolle des gesamten Frequenzspektrums. Für drastischere Klangmanipulationen bietet die Effektsektion von TRAKTOR PRO mehr als 20 hochwertige Effekt-Typen, wobei bis zu sechs Effekte gleichzeitig miteinander kombiniert werden können. Die Auswahl reicht von Delay und Reverb in Studio-Qualität bis hin zu ausgefallenen tempo-synchronisierbaren Effekten wie Iceverb, Bitcrusher und Ringmodulator, alle basierend auf Native Instruments’ einzigartiger REAKTOR-Technologie.
> 
> Zum FX-Demo-Video



Zu NI TRAKTOR € 199,-


----------

